# Neighbour lacing food with anti-freeze!



## highlandponygirl (4 April 2015)

I've just learnt today that someone in my street has been discarding bones etc covered in antifreeze! I was chatting to my friend who lives in the street and a few dogs were taken ill and they suspect that it was as a result of eating the food that has been left out. 

I suspect the targets is the cats in the street. There are a lot of them, but all very much loved pets. I'm guessing there is someone who doesn't like them so much. I'm now really worried for the safety of my 2 cats  

This has also coincided with my cat being unwell the other week, re other thread (same week as the dogs  ) Thankfully my cat is now 100% fine and vets were happy that it was just a low grade virus. But after what my friend has told me today, I don't know whether to call the vet again just in case it's all linked. I'm not too sure on after effects of anti-freeze poisoning in cats?

I honestly can't believe someone could deliberately go to these lengths


----------



## Iwantakitten (4 April 2015)

highlandponygirl said:



			I've just learnt today that someone in my street has been discarding bones etc covered in antifreeze! I was chatting to my friend who lives in the street and a few dogs were taken ill and they suspect that it was as a result of eating the food that has been left out. 

I suspect the targets is the cats in the street. There are a lot of them, but all very much loved pets. I'm guessing there is someone who doesn't like them so much. I'm now really worried for the safety of my 2 cats  

This has also coincided with my cat being unwell the other week, re other thread (same week as the dogs  ) Thankfully my cat is now 100% fine and vets were happy that it was just a low grade virus. But after what my friend has told me today, I don't know whether to call the vet again just in case it's all linked. I'm not too sure on after effects of anti-freeze poisoning in cats?

I honestly can't believe someone could deliberately go to these lengths 

Click to expand...

This is disgusting if it's true! Anti freeze is incredibly poisonous to cats and only a teaspoon full can be fatal. Symptoms include vomiting, loss of coordination, seizures, drooling, and depression. It can cause a horrible painful death. I would be keeping my cats in if I suspected this was happening in my area.

ETA it causes kidney failure and vets can do a test for EG (the main ingredient).


----------



## mandyroberts (4 April 2015)

Report to  the police?


----------



## satinbaze (4 April 2015)

This is horrid. My friends beautiful flatcoat died of antifreeze poisoning. Laced bait was being left out to control badgers &#128549;
It was s painful and horrible death, Sky didn't recognise Mary towards the end when they had to have her PTS.
5ml can kill a medium sized dog and s very small amoung is fatal to cats. I would be keeping a very close eye on my animals


----------



## CazD (4 April 2015)

mandyroberts said:



			Report to  the police?
		
Click to expand...

^ This


----------



## madmav (4 April 2015)

Criminal offence. Needs reporting. Hope your pets are ok.


----------

